
Product Hunt should be named Project Hunt - gnkchintu
I have been following product hunt from the last few months actively. I see a lot of products which are not worthy of being called a product. Majority of them are a side projects that people can work on or a company can work on. 
I dont understand why people claim a side project as a product. ProductHunt in my mind is no more than a ProjectHunt.
======
minimaxir
This is one of the many side effects of Product Hunt not opening submission
rights to everyone and actually addressing claims of elitism.

Low-quality submissions can get prime placement when all the submitters
friends upvote it. [https://medium.com/@minimaxir/product-hunt-s-response-to-
acc...](https://medium.com/@minimaxir/product-hunt-s-response-to-accusations-
of-exclusivity-is-to-increase-exclusivity-3758ac23f152)

------
pheonikai
'Product' for me is anything which is complete and can be used by other people
whereas I consider 'project' to be unpolished version meant for my own use
only. Going by that, product hunt name seems fine. It is not a start-up hunt
and not every product is meant to be used by masses.

------
joshmn
It's also a boy's club.

Relevant discussion from December 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)

~~~
gnkchintu
Yep i completely agree

